# If you were getting no likes/faves on your art, would you still draw?



## Kopatropa (Apr 21, 2018)

What the title says.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

I don’t draw but I still would if it was my passion


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes because I know people are busy jerking off to my stuff to click the like button :V


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 22, 2018)

I already get very little attention but that doesn't temper my passion to make art. Art is between the artist and their craft- if others like it, that's just an added bonus.

It can be discouraging not to get attention when you've worked on something and given it your all, but the attention isn't what matters- what matters is if you feel fulfilled and satisfied in the creation of the work itself.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yes because I know people are busy jerking off to my stuff to click the like button :V


He knows too much


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

well yeah. it's what I do for a living. likes wont pay ma bills.


----------



## Kopatropa (Apr 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> well yeah. it's what I do for a living. likes wont pay ma bills.


Okay, but what if you were just a hobbyist?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Okay, but what if you were just a hobbyist?


since I'm a cocky bastard, I take it as a challenge. "You guys aint seen nothing yet!"
so I keep working and improving until they're begging me to draw more.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> since I'm a cocky bastard, I take it as a challenge. "You guys aint seen nothing yet!"
> so I keep working and improving until they're begging me to draw more.


Who isn’t, let’s be honest here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> since I'm a cocky bastard, I take it as a challenge. "You guys aint seen nothing yet!"
> so I keep working and improving until they're begging me to draw more.


Draw a rainbow bear with tentacles sprouting from it's back while riding a unicorn in space, fighting hamburger aliens


----------



## avisa (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah  If I were an artist, likes/faves wouldn't be my motivation behind drawing. 





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Draw a rainbow bear with tentacles sprouting from it's back while riding a unicorn in space, fighting hamburger aliens


We have achieved peak randomness.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Draw a rainbow bear with tentacles sprouting from it's back while riding a unicorn in space, fighting hamburger aliens


that'll be $500 my good sir.


----------



## Kopatropa (Apr 22, 2018)

If likes don't mean anything to you, then why post it online (especially if you're not a pro)?

Meanwhile, a lack of support has caused many to quit.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 22, 2018)

I already don't get many. In fact, I don't even pubicly post a lot of my art. I just draw because it's fun and it makes me happy. Of course, getting noticed would be killing two birds with one stone, but I'll be OK with not getting popular.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 22, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> If likes don't mean anything to you, then why post it online (especially if you're not a pro)?
> 
> Meanwhile, a lack of support has caused many to quit.


To showcase to potential customers :V


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 22, 2018)

yeah
i dont care about numbers, i draw what I like. ive found that drawing what gets the most attentiom is just dull and not enjoyable at all.

i fully accept that not everyone will like my art style or subject matter. i know that i'll never be *omg super popular *because i dont draw uglt femboy furries. but who cares 

my art is MINE and its for ME. i domt draw just to please others. theres no good in that.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> "You guys aint seen nothing yet!"


That is one dangerous road to go down


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That is one dangerous road to go down


*puts correctional glasses on my audience*
now you see! 
badumtiss


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 22, 2018)

A lot of my work in the past got just that. No/few likes, even fewer comments. But I still draw, because it’s all I have going for me. 

It wasn’t until I started tagging better (at least on my ig posts) that I’ve been getting any sort of likes at all. They might not be the most genuine likes, but they still feel nice.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)

The way I see it if you're drawing just for attention and gratification then you're doing it for the wrong reasons. Draw because you want to regardless of what people do/don't say.


----------



## Kopatropa (Apr 22, 2018)

Aibiki said:


> A lot of my work in the past got just that. No/few likes, even fewer comments. But I still draw, because it’s all I have going for me.
> 
> It wasn’t until I started tagging better (at least on my ig posts) that I’ve been getting any sort of likes at all. They might not be the most genuine likes, but they still feel nice.


Genuine likes?



Lea.Tigris said:


> The way I see it if you're drawing just for attention and gratification then you're doing it for the wrong reasons. Draw because you want to regardless of what people do/don't say.


So wanting attention and gratification is a bad thing?


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Apr 22, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Genuine likes?
> 
> 
> So wanting attention and gratification is a bad thing?



No not at all, but if it is your main motivator it is bad. But that's my opinion.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Apr 22, 2018)

Yep. I'm not too popular, but I like the process, so I keep doing it. It's likely why I don't concentrate on fan art too hard. If it were for only audience approval I'd burn out.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 22, 2018)

One of the main reasons I still draw regardless of the attention it gets is how satisfied  I get from finishing another piece. I put a lot of effort and work into it and the feeling of seeing it look so well after words is pleasing enough.


----------



## redhusky (Apr 22, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> The way I see it if you're drawing just for attention and gratification then you're doing it for the wrong reasons. Draw because you want to regardless of what people do/don't say.



I was about to say.



Kopatropa said:


> Genuine likes?
> 
> 
> So wanting attention and gratification is a bad thing?



Attention is a byproduct of your work. Nothing is wrong with wanting recognition but if it's a major factor on wither you post online or not then it's not a good reason to continue doing so.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 22, 2018)

I’ve honestly been kinda fucked over by getting a lot of attention for drawing somewhat popular fanart for so long that it’s definitely kinda fucked up my self esteem. I have a handful of websites I don’t post any art to anymore because despite having a decent following I get like maybe 2-3 likes/favorites and that’s about it.

Is it shitty of me to say? Yeah but I am a certified attention whore who needs validation from randos on the internet. :c

Like I still draw whether I expect it to get notes or not but I feel the need to post *everything* I do in hopes that someone will like it.


----------



## Byzance123 Rauss Khan (Apr 22, 2018)

I get rarely like and favs, I continue to work but it's hard


----------



## Hopei (Apr 23, 2018)

I'll draw what i wanna. I'm at a rather experimental stage atm while learning what I can, so not expecting much attention from my art 'cause peps tend to prefer consistent content. Though on other sites I tend to get a little more attention for my photography, so going from something that takes a few shots to capture and a decent response to working on something for days and getting one or two likes/faves if anything makes me wonder why I bother posting it. In the end I'd be drawing in my own time regardless.


----------



## glitchology (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah, because it's what I do.  I can't _not _do it.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't get much attention for my art besides a select few people. My Facebook page does well though.
Of course, i enjoy drawing. why wouldn't i? I can't imagine living without it.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 28, 2018)

I rarely get likes/faves/etc now that I don’t spam pony adoptables on my DA accounts. 

I learned I feel better when I do it more for me.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

I rarely post my drawings to FA anyway.  For me drawing is about relaxing, something completely different to work on.  Plus of course just doing it is making me improve.  I've recently switched to using an Apple pencil on iPad, and can already see my stuff improving as I get better at using layers and masks.  Will be interesting to see how it looks in a year's time....which is all part of the fun


----------



## Folhester (May 1, 2018)

I think one of the main points of being an artist (more specically an illustrator in this case) is that you _can't _stop drawing.
I started drawing because I liked it, that's it, and I think I would go nuts if I was forbidden to hold a pen haha
Of course I had artblocks, periods when I would tell myself 'what's the point', let my graphic tablet on the shelf and completely give up my art accounts, but that doesn't mean I could hold myself from scribbling on notepads and napkins when I had the chance.
So... yeah, if I got no feedback on my drawings, as depressing as it could be, I would eventually test new things and improve my style until it does (or not, who cares, dunno), cause as cheesy as it can sound, it's 'in my blood'.

If no feedback can make you stop drawing, then drawing wasn't really your passion anyway.


----------



## Karatine (May 1, 2018)

I'd be lying if I said I didn't need praise and validation as fuel to try to get better at, and keep drawing. As I don't feel particularly confident in my abilities or my choices to keep drawing and pushing myself. And I don't feel the urge to do it regularly, or the compulsion to doodle something when I'm not doing anything. But it's a nice fallback at certain times when I'm frustrated or feeling low, and the buzz to create something hits. Knowing that someone out there enjoyed what you made, and connected to it for a few seconds is a powerful feeling for me. I usually go for it when I feel constrained to express, or say, something.
Getting no feedback wouldn't kill it for me, though. And I don't upload everything I make, but it still makes me happy to see a like.


----------



## joskua (May 1, 2018)

I already share my art and I only get like 5 likes per post.
I think what's important is the journey, not the destination.


----------



## Hopei (May 1, 2018)

joskua said:


> I already share my art and I only get like 5 likes per post.
> I think what's important is the journey, not the destination.



I just wish I were able to express myself in conversation as well as I can in art XD, it's another reason why I need art outside validation.


----------



## tipsypaipai (May 2, 2018)

Folhester said:


> I think one of the main points of being an artist (more specically an illustrator in this case) is that you _can't _stop drawing.
> I started drawing because I liked it, that's it, and I think I would go nuts if I was forbidden to hold a pen haha
> Of course I had artblocks, periods when I would tell myself 'what's the point', let my graphic tablet on the shelf and completely give up my art accounts...
> So... it's 'in my blood'.
> ...



I get the feeling, about drawing being in you're blood and you literally cannot stop because it was something you know you were born to do. I also get the whole disappointment thing when nobody even gives your work a second glance or even worse, you post something on the beginner thread of 4chan /ic/ and everyone who replies openly laughs at how bad you're drawings are.

But at the end of the day, as you said, it's in you're blood. You can be born with photograpic memory and you can draw the most realistic things ever but if you don't ever draw and don't even like it, you're not a artist. Like if you're born with the perfect build to be a star athlete, doesn't mean you want to be a athlete.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 6, 2018)

glitchology said:


> Yeah, because it's what I do.  I can't _not _do it.


Even then, it doesn't feel worth it if no one's paying attention, especially if you have no self-confidence. I quit twice for that reason.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 6, 2018)

redhusky said:


> Attention is a byproduct of your work. Nothing is wrong with wanting recognition but if it's a major factor on wither you post online or not then it's not a good reason to continue doing so.


I have no confidence in myself, so numbers are a major priority.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 6, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> No not at all, but if it is your main motivator it is bad. But that's my opinion.


It's a major motivator at the very least.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 6, 2018)

If I'm not getting viewership and I was expecting it, I would think I'm doing something wrong. And it can actually go beyond weaker than usual displays of technical skill.


----------



## Zamietka (May 7, 2018)

I got used to not having as much attention as I would like throughout the years and I don't care nearly as much about likes now. Of course it's nice to see people appreciating your work, but drawing makes me happy so I would still draw for sure; maybe I would just stop uploading it on art websites and such.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 7, 2018)

I would still draw, but stop posting on that site.


----------



## Nyashia (May 7, 2018)

I don't draw as much as I used to. One of the reasons is that I don't get the attention that I would like to have. But this can't cause me to quit for good. I still want to see my beloved characters come to life on paper or screen. I keep posting art, because maybe some day, people will notice me in the way I'd like to. I never lose hope.


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (May 8, 2018)

I still draw a lot, though I took a long gap.  However, I don't tend to get many likes or favourites - one or two here and there, here.  I imagine maybe one person a week sees my stuff here.  Partially I think it can be hard to get involved on a site where thousands of pieces are uploaded very quickly - if you're not already being followed heavily, your work will vanish.  So it's not really indicative of the quality, it's just that there's a lot of artists here.


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 9, 2018)

I hate to admit this, but I'm about to go down this road recently... I mainly draw a lot of OCs and even if I post up those works, they barely get any attention at all. It's gotten to the point that where I feel like to get even noticed at all, I have to draw fan art. The most unfortunate thing is, I can't at all since every time I try to it just... doesn't look like the character I'm trying to draw. Not to mention, I have to admit just thinking about how people will only flock to fanart and just ignore any original works I do is kind of making me hate fanart in particular due to that. 

I just find it REALLY disheartening that you put hours and days into a piece and it either gets zero attention, or just a few likes. Not to mention, no comments at all. I kind of feel like that saying of 'Draw what you want' is starting to not be true, and it's 'draw what the AUDIENCE wants to see' is more the reality for people trying to draw and get noticed on the net. So yeah, for me when that I happens I get mad, and just starting thinking about maybe not posting on the net anymore, just draw for myself and go the traditional route of showing people art.


----------



## Ciderfine (May 9, 2018)

I was an artist, but I mostly commission people to make tea sea swag so I cant really comment on this much.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 10, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> I hate to admit this, but I'm about to go down this road recently... I mainly draw a lot of OCs and even if I post up those works, they barely get any attention at all. It's gotten to the point that where I feel like to get even noticed at all, I have to draw fan art. The most unfortunate thing is, I can't at all since every time I try to it just... doesn't look like the character I'm trying to draw. Not to mention, I have to admit just thinking about how people will only flock to fanart and just ignore any original works I do is kind of making me hate fanart in particular due to that.
> 
> I just find it REALLY disheartening that you put hours and days into a piece and it either gets zero attention, or just a few likes. Not to mention, no comments at all. I kind of feel like that saying of 'Draw what you want' is starting to not be true, and it's 'draw what the AUDIENCE wants to see' is more the reality for people trying to draw and get noticed on the net. So yeah, for me when that I happens I get mad, and just starting thinking about maybe not posting on the net anymore, just draw for myself and go the traditional route of showing people art.



This is all too true. Having to pretend to like something popular just to get some attention is unsatisfying. I don't want to be known for drawing trends I don't care about.

The road to popularity is long, hard, and full of lies. 'Draw what you want' doesn't come into play until your audience is big enough, and we compare ourselves to artists who've been drawing around the same time as us and getting more attention for whatever reason. It makes us question ourselves. If people aren't paying attention, that says something about you.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (May 10, 2018)

I can’t NOT draw, and I don’t really post much anymore anyways, so YEA! I’d keep drawing :3


----------



## pandasayori (May 11, 2018)

I’ve had people express interest in commissioning me but with minimal follow through even after discussing ideas. I enjoy every like / fave I’m able to get, but comments truly drive me to keep creating (outside personal goal of being a character designer). They are pretty rare but they have a big impact and have more meaning in my opinion. :’)


----------



## it'sstrawberryfluff (May 17, 2018)

I don't get follows, faves, commissions nothing. however I don't draw for those reason. I draw because I enjoy drawing, as well as I like making characters. I just like trying to get my characters out in the world and seeing what I did well and what I don't. you know ^^


----------



## Yanachii (May 18, 2018)

I would hope you draw because you enjoy it, not to please others or as some sort of popularity game.

I draw because it's fun; it lets me express myself and create something from nothing. While likes/favorites are appreciated, that's not why I draw and yes, I would most definitely continue to do so even if I never received feedback. Never let anyone else dictate your creativity--to hold that kind of power over you. As long as you enjoy what you do and find fun in creating, I should hope anyone would continue to pursue the creative arts.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 19, 2018)

Yanachii said:


> I would hope you draw because you enjoy it, not to please others or as some sort of popularity game.
> 
> I draw because it's fun; it lets me express myself and create something from nothing. While likes/favorites are appreciated, that's not why I draw and yes, I would most definitely continue to do so even if I never received feedback. Never let anyone else dictate your creativity--to hold that kind of power over you. As long as you enjoy what you do and find fun in creating, I should hope anyone would continue to pursue the creative arts.


Okay but how are we supposed to know if our art is good then?  If it doesn't get a lot of attention, that says something about it, something bad. Not all of us have the confidence to self-validate.


----------



## pandasayori (May 19, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Okay but how are we supposed to know if our art is good then?  If it doesn't get a lot of attention, that says something about it, something bad. Not all of us have the confidence to self-validate.



Personally I think what dictates as "good art" is completely subjective. Everyone has different tastes when it comes to art. Not every artist gets high volumes of people looking at their art because there are so many creators now.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 20, 2018)

it'sstrawberryfluff said:


> I don't get follows, faves, commissions nothing. however I don't draw for those reason. I draw because I enjoy drawing, as well as I like making characters. I just like trying to get my characters out in the world and seeing what I did well and what I don't. you know ^^


So do I, but if you share and no one cares, what's the point? It means you suck and should just burn your art stuff. Also, are you implying follows and faves aren't supposed to be wanted? Is there a law?


----------



## Yanachii (May 20, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Okay but how are we supposed to know if our art is good then?  If it doesn't get a lot of attention, that says something about it, something bad. Not all of us have the confidence to self-validate.



Attention does not equal skill. And lack of attention does not mean you "suck".

Like Pandasayori said, art--whether it is good or "bad"--is entirely subjective. And honestly, it's best not to phrase art as being good versus bad. It's more a matter of where one is in the learning process--no one starts out "good". Art is a learned skill that grows the more time and effort one puts into it. If you're only drawing to please others, then I would consider perhaps re-evaluating _why_ you draw in the first place. What is your motivator? Is it an outlet? Do you do it to have fun? And if you're going to be so critical of your work, what is the reason? Are you planning to make art your profession? Is it a life goal? Are you seeking ways to make it better? Or are you just doing it to garner popularity and are frustrated when you don't get that instant gratification and validation?

By all means, there's nothing wrong with self evaluation, but what a lot of beginning artists don't seem to realize is that the line needs to be drawn between critique, evaluating one's art, seeking out avenues of improvement, and putting one's self down and nearly completely relying on others to build up their self-esteem when it comes to their craft. I see this a lot across various mediums--art, writing, crafts, etc.

And trust me, every artist constantly questions their work. You might look at something and think it amazing, while the artist could look at it and see it for all the imperfections that exist in it and outright hate it. If you feel unhappy with your art question why--seek feedback on how/what to improve and look for tutorials or such on how to better your work and experiment with different techniques and mediums.  But if all you ever do is rely on others only singing praise, on gathering numbers on a website, then that will only perpetuate the idea that you are nothing if these "qualifications" aren't met. It's also worth noting that in today's age, there are a multitude of factors as to why people may not receive instantaneous feedback: content is produced too fast for people to keep up with it all that content gets drowned out by other works, algorithms across various social medias hinder the spread-ability of original content, conflicting time-zones between an artist and their potential viewers, an artist may not produce content at a regular enough speed to promote view-ability, the list goes on.

Sometimes I struggle with where I view my own art, but at the end of the day, I persevere because it's what makes me happy and seeing how far I've come makes me excited to see where I could possibly go in the future; the possibility is exciting.


----------



## RogueNoodle (May 20, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Okay but how are we supposed to know if our art is good then?  If it doesn't get a lot of attention, that says something about it, something bad. Not all of us have the confidence to self-validate.


I relate a lot to what you said about not having the confidence to self-validate. I usually look to others to validate anything I create, but that can end up sucking the fun out of ANY hobby. You should learn to find ways to validate yourself. Maybe compare some of your old artwork to something you've done recently. Take note of your improvements. Practice appreciating your own creations. Practice giving yourself a break.


----------



## pandasayori (May 20, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> So do I, but if you share and no one cares, what's the point? It means you suck and should just burn your art stuff. Also, are you implying follows and faves aren't supposed to be wanted? Is there a law?



It doesn’t mean that you “suck”, and it doesn’t mean that follows / faves are unwanted. Saying that someone should burn their art is pretty extreme and only adds to discouragement. If getting faves is the ultimate driving factor behind a creation, there’s bound to be some deep disappointment ahead... Especially if you think, “Oh yeah, this is going to get X amount of likes for sure!!”, but get a low Y instead of a high X. That just damages creative morale and keeps people from creating.



Yanachii said:


> What is your motivator? Is it an outlet? Do you do it to have fun? And if you're going to be so critical of your work, what is the reason? Are you planning to make art your profession? Is it a life goal? Are you seeking ways to make it better? Or are you just doing it to garner popularity and are frustrated when you don't get that instant gratification and validation?



All of these are greats things to ask! Understanding why you want to draw is one of the biggest driving forces behind creating. If professional artists have to go through phases where they have to re-establish why they create the art they want to create. Motivating yourself to create can be a struggle / frustrating, but likes and faves can only do so much to keep you going. It’s something I still struggle with, so I have to remind myself of my goals and aspirations to keep me going. Being a self-motivator takes time and a willingness to do so (in my opinion).



Yanachii said:


> If you feel unhappy with your art question why--seek feedback on how/what to improve and look for tutorials or such on how to better your work and experiment with different techniques and mediums.  But if all you ever do is rely on others only singing praise, on gathering numbers on a website, then that will only perpetuate the idea that you are nothing if these "qualifications" aren't met.



Feedback and critique can be hard to swallow, but they are very important for improvement. I think there might be a section on the forums where you can make a thread and get feedback from forum members? Art is always being posted on the main site, so it’s harder to keep track of what art requires feedback. A feedback request thread would be good getting ideas from various perspectives.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 20, 2018)

I'm not an artist, though I understand the potential frustration that comes with little to no interaction/activity on someone's art.

IMO though I wouldn't give a shit if I were an artist. If I wanted to draw, I would draw because I liked it, not because I want recognition from people. It's about being happy with oneself and what you do. If people like what you do, all the better. If people don't like it, it doesn't matter. I don't validate myself through other people, and never will.


----------



## ArtVulpine (May 20, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> I hate to admit this, but I'm about to go down this road recently... I mainly draw a lot of OCs and even if I post up those works, they barely get any attention at all. It's gotten to the point that where I feel like to get even noticed at all, I have to draw fan art. The most unfortunate thing is, I can't at all since every time I try to it just... doesn't look like the character I'm trying to draw. Not to mention, I have to admit just thinking about how people will only flock to fanart and just ignore any original works I do is kind of making me hate fanart in particular due to that.
> 
> I just find it REALLY disheartening that you put hours and days into a piece and it either gets zero attention, or just a few likes. Not to mention, no comments at all. I kind of feel like that saying of 'Draw what you want' is starting to not be true, and it's 'draw what the AUDIENCE wants to see' is more the reality for people trying to draw and get noticed on the net. So yeah, for me when that I happens I get mad, and just starting thinking about maybe not posting on the net anymore, just draw for myself and go the traditional route of showing people art.



^^This is exactly how I feel sometimes.  Granted I'm not an attention seeker/ popufur in the making, but lately I've been feeling that my OCs are tossed aside compared to fanart. I guess it makes sense as when someone posts an image of Krystal from Star Fox or Renamon from Digimon people will identify with it more than say Art Vulpine or Spellbound (my OCs). And yes, I have pondered simply not posting art anymore/ giving up on it entirely, but I'm not a quitter. I'll draw something amazing one day, and hopefully with it comes the interest.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm not an artist, though I understand the potential frustration that comes with little to no interaction/activity on someone's art.
> 
> IMO though I wouldn't give a shit if I were an artist. If I wanted to draw, I would draw because I liked it, not because I want recognition from people. It's about being happy with oneself and what you do. If people like what you do, all the better. If people don't like it, it doesn't matter. I don't validate myself through other people, and never will.


Compared to more popular artists, I look like a beginner.


----------



## pandasayori (May 20, 2018)

Every artist starts off as a beginner... Popular artists have spent years developing their craft, but every single one of them have started off as a beginner with little to no drawing experience. It's a veeeeery apples to oranges comparison. If you _truly_ feel the need to compare yourself to others, maybe look at artists with similar art skills as your own?...


----------



## Yanachii (May 21, 2018)

ArtVulpine said:


> ^^This is exactly how I feel sometimes.  Granted I'm not an attention seeker/ popufur in the making, but lately I've been feeling that my OCs are tossed aside compared to fanart. I guess it makes sense as when someone posts an image of Krystal from Star Fox or Renamon from Digimon people will identify with it more than say Art Vulpine or Spellbound (my OCs). And yes, I have pondered simply not posting art anymore/ giving up on it entirely, but I'm not a quitter. I'll draw something amazing one day, and hopefully with it comes the interest.



The issue with fan art versus original content is that fan art will, 99.9% of the time, win out over original content. Especially so when someone's just starting out. A lot of people use the route of doing fan art to gain a following, and slowly shift their focus to producing original content from there. Or so I've noticed, anyway.

It does get to be a bit frustrating when a piece of fan work you make (and not even a particularly nice, finished piece at that) gets hundreds of likes/notes/what have you, while your original content struggles to even get to the double digits. But like you said, I'm no quitter either, and if I enjoy what I'm doing and creating, surely that'll be translated into what I'm making and _someone_, _somewhere_ will reciprocate. Persistence is key!



Kopatropa said:


> Compared to more popular artists, I look like a beginner.



A very important thing to keep in mind when it comes to art is _not to compare your work to others_. Especially not people who have developed their skill farther than your own level at present. All you will walk away with by doing that is seeing your work as failure, as not being good enough; and that, in turn, will result in further self-depreciation and resentment of your own work. Pandasayori makes very valid and important points: If you want to compare art, compare your own work to itself--your present work to old work, as RogueNoodle stated--and you'll be able to see your growth for yourself!


And while feedback and critique can be difficult, do your best not to take it personal (hard, I know, especially when a lot of people don't seem to know how to give proper critique in the first place), it's a very important step in helping grow and improve. A feedback thread honestly sounds like a really nice idea! But if that's too intimidating, I would advise reaching out to a trusted friend (someone who won't simply say it's nice for the sake of not hurting your feelings, but also doesn't go about critique in a crass manner), or someone who you feel would be able to give you objective commentary on whatever it is you show them.


----------



## Steelite (May 27, 2018)

At this point, I can't care less about getting likes or comments or whatever. I hardly get more than 3 likes per work and I don't really give a damn anymore. I post my works on art sites literally to get the image links, so I can show them elsewhere. The links can be pretty useful if you can't upload the files due to them being bigger than the allowed size (1 MB in FAF for example, haha).

Jokes aside, yes, I'd still draw. It gets super frustrating and annoying at times for me, but I'd still draw. If someone likes it, I'd be happy. If no-one likes it... eh, whatever.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 29, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> What the title says.


When I was a child, I loved art.   Drawing, water-colors, etch-a-sketch! (shush, I'm older'n dirt.)...  Building models, dioramas.  Sculpture...

This lasted in spite of being told over and over how I'm terrible, how it's all a waste of time/money (my allowance.  It was mine, why the fuck would they care?), etc..

I finally threw-in the towel and stopped.

I regret doing that, every day of this life.

Pursue your interests!  *FLIP-OFF* those who would give you shit because THEY don't like it!!!

I had to click 'No', for not continuing, 'cause it's the truth.

I hope most have more resilience and passion, and never cave-in.


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Recently axed my gallery for creative reasons but it never got much traffic in the first place which always sort of bummed me out. It was never anyone's fault but my own for procrastinating and making my page uninteresting to follow. It catered to very niche interests to begin with as well, which didn't help.

I'm still going to continue to fill my page with the things I enjoy. The problem I have is I get tired of old stuff but I've recently discovered some things to be excited about so I hope it won't be a problem for me in the future. I think I'm starting to finally shape my page in a way that won't cause me any self-inflicted personal hangups.

:3


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 31, 2018)

Recently actually stopped drawing now... I lost purpose in enjoying what I want to do, and the stress and thought of being required to draw people things to make them look at my works (ex. fanart) and stuff just hit the nail in the coffin for my motivation and self-confidence issues... Actually, it's permanent now. I've since quit drawing and I don't think any amount of things will make me comeback to it ever...


----------



## theawakening (May 31, 2018)

I still draw, just not all the time.


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Recently actually stopped drawing now... I lost purpose in enjoying what I want to do, and the stress and thought of being required to draw people things to make them look at my works (ex. fanart) and stuff just hit the nail in the coffin for my motivation and self-confidence issues... Actually, it's permanent now. I've since quit drawing and I don't think any amount of things will make me comeback to it ever...


Your stuff is really great. I always mentally refer to that style as Bojack Horseman style, myself; not knowing what to call it. (Just sticking a feral animal head on a humanoid torso.)

I can't imagine you're _done_ done. Someone with your skill just needs to find a way to enjoy it differently after a break. That's what happened to me. Maybe be more self indulgent and start seeking out projects that you know no one whats to see so it stopped you from attempting them before?

I'll stop shooting advice bullets at you now lol. Hope you feel better about things. Recognition often doesn't end up where it belongs.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 31, 2018)

Likes and faves are the empty calories of online social interaction. Sure, they offer instant gratification, but they don't have enough tangible substance behind them to really encourage your development as an artist or writer. Basic comments along the lines of "I like this" or "Thanks for fave" are no different.


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Dey fele gudd :3

For real though, everyone craves validation and having a number represent it is comforting if not a little arbitrary due to a multitude of uncontrollable variables, when it's a larger number. Why share something when you feel no one wants to see it?

That's an insecure way of thinking and defeats the purpose of personal creative fulfillment through expressing yourself artistically, but everyone likes to be liked; it's human nature. I used to create exclusively for other people and it burnt me out badly because the enthusiasm wasn't returned almost whatsoever.

I work on myself these days.


----------



## pandasayori (May 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Maybe be more self indulgent and start seeking out projects that you know no one whats to see so it stopped you from attempting them before?



I agree with this point! Passion projects and drawing the things you absolutely love to draw help out with motivation. Favorite types of characters, favorite color schemes, animals, building types, etc. Finding what you like (and not what others like) just might help re-spark creativity.


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 31, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> What the title says.



No I'd throw in the towel, burn my pen and paper, smash my drawing tablet, and delete my accounts.

Or just keep drawing and ignore what people think or don't think...


----------



## Dongding (May 31, 2018)

Honestly I always feel like a butthole when I try and give someone advice which nobody asked for. No one understands the situation better than Fiora. It's the same reason why people are their own worst critics: Only you know your limitations.

I couldn't possibly _*know*_ what I'm talking about outside of my own exact personal experiences.


----------



## Ahnik (May 31, 2018)

I'd definitely keep drawing!
I kept my art mostly to myself for years before I recently started posting it online, and I certainly wasn't getting likes or faves then.

If I was getting absolutely no activity online (no followers, likes, faves, or comments), I might consider not uploading my art anymore (why bother if no one's watching, right?), but I would never stop drawing altogether.

That being said, I do value likes, faves, and especially comments on my art, because they let me know that people are enjoying it. Art is entertainment, so knowing that there's an audience for my work beyond just me is definitely a good feeling.

Lastly, I don't agree with the idea that likes and faves are meaningless. I understand the tendency to see them that way, since they seem to lack "content" when compared with something like a comment, but that doesn't make them insignificant. No one likes or faves every piece of art they come across, so when they do, they are (in however small a way) making a distinction to express their opinion.

TL;DR, I enjoy likes and faves, but I wouldn't stop drawing if they weren't there.


----------



## PaperDawls (May 31, 2018)

Of course! I love art, and I still have these ideas that I need to give life to in some way.


----------



## Bidoyinn (May 31, 2018)

Yes, absolutely!

I started drawing because I wanted to, and I'll still want to even if people aren't looking my way when I post a piece. Likes and faves aren't the end of the world, and if you keep posting and improving, you'll rack up those points anyway. Though it's helpful to know what kind of stuff people are enjoying in my gallery, likes and faves aren't related to whether or not I'll continue posting my art.

If you love it, you keep doing it anyway. People will eventually follow.


----------



## LuxerHusku (May 31, 2018)

Eh, I know this can get pretty bad, but I want to get this off my chest.

I have bwwn drawing foe almost 15 years. I use to draw just foe the fun of it and I loved every single one of my drawings. Once I almost graduated school and really have internet at home, all of that hapiness have dropped. Every art I looked at has been beautifully well drawn, textured, animated, whatever, it bothers me. I compare my work to theirs and get upset at my own work because it's no good.

I gave participated in art class three times, but we never have gotten to draw or paint anything. It was all pottery, whichanu students voted for. I was fun for the first time, but I really wanted to learn the basics and fundamentals from my teacher, but no, we were all stuck witj pottery. Worse is that no one besides myself and a few friends were working on it. They all just talk, do nothing, be on their phones, listen to music, etc.

After I graduated, I was still torn. I tried to practice drawing by myself, read amd watch tutorials, tracing, referencing, traied to mimick a style that I loved. Nothing seems to be making me happy because they aren't helping me geting better at my work. It has been going on 4 years and nothing I have worked with had made me smile.

I had an FA and DA, Twiter, even used Flipnote Hatena to share my animation, which were choppy as hell. None of my work have received any likes or comments, no critiques or anything. I was pretty bummed that they're not getting any attention. I eventually fell into depression, as of today, and thought to myself that my art is very mediocre and I am doing somethin wrong.

I get so frustrated woth my work and I can never finish them. Some of the ones I have finished and posted were deleted because I wanted to start over, keep working on my art. If there are no liles or comments after a week or two, I get rid of it. There was a certain fur that I like and wantes to make a fan art of, so he accepted it and posted it on his FA. Days later, he had posted art that he had commisioned and they have gained a lot of likes and a few comments. I checked mine. Nothing... I was...hurt... I felt like my works just sucks and it wil never be good. I contacted the guy and asked if he could take down my artwork of him and he did.

I really wanted to turn my art into a carrer, but I just cannot accept the work I have done in the past. I trashed almost everything. I lost every motivation to draw anymore, and motivational speeches, like "Keep practicing!", "There are artists who are worse than you." doesn't help anymore. I always took motivational speeches are just to cheer you up qithout any real critisism. And speaking of critisism, no one gives me any critiques, juat a bunch of "Looks good" commenta when I post on Telegram. I know there is something wrong with my work, I just don't know what it is or how to improve it.

Do I still draw? Yes, but not nearly as much as I use to anymore. I rarely draw now. At times, I just want to give up, but I can because I don't want all those years of practicing be a huge waste...

Oh, and I don't use FA, DA, or any other site that I use to post my work anymore. They are all closed.


----------



## Steelite (May 31, 2018)

LuxerHusku said:


> There was a certain fur that I like and wantes to make a fan art of, so he accepted it and posted it on his FA. Days later, he had posted art that he had commisioned and they have gained a lot of likes and a few comments. I checked mine. Nothing... I was...hurt... I felt like my works just sucks and it wil never be good. I contacted the guy and asked if he could take down my artwork of him and he did.


Reminds me of the time a guy requested me for a birthday gift for his big brother.
Same thing happened. Every piece that guy has for his brother, all has a heck lot of likes and comments and whatnot, including from the two brothers themselves.
You know what mine got ? One single comment from the big brother.

"Huh."

Yeah. Just that one word. Not even a like. A week later, I asked them to just take down my work because I felt really embarrased.



LuxerHusku said:


> And speaking of critisism, no one gives me any critiques, juat a bunch of "Looks good" commenta when I post on Telegram. I know there is something wrong with my work, I just don't know what it is or how to improve it.


Sometimes people don't wanna give you critiques because they may not know how to actually deliver it without hurting your feelings and turning you down. If you want critiques, just ask them upfront, "Do you have any feedbacks ?". Otherwise... yeah, "looks good" is mostly all you'll get.

I'm not an expert, but if you need help with your works, try me.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 31, 2018)

LuxerHusku said:


> There was a certain fur that I like and wantes to make a fan art of, so he accepted it and posted it on his FA. Days later, he had posted art that he had commisioned and they have gained a lot of likes and a few comments. I checked mine. Nothing... I was...hurt... I felt like my works just sucks and it wil never be good. I contacted the guy and asked if he could take down my artwork of him and he did.


Ugh. People are so shallow and picky-choosy these days. They only care about art that's high tier; anything below that doesn't matter to them. It's a popularity contest where we resort to changing ourselves to fit in with society.


----------



## KeesNailo (May 31, 2018)

I don't get a lot of attention either. The last WIP I posted of a progressing piece didn't get anything. It is discouraging for two reasons:
A) We have a natural tendency tobe approved of or seek approval by our peers. We are a social creature and we crave this.
B) No one will ever improve or advance if they're not getting any progressive, constructive feedback.

I myself am guilty of being silent too and I've been thinking of mentoring an equally passionate artist who's just starting out, just to nurture that natural talent and develop it into as far as I have gone myself. I don't think I'm the greatest at any angle, but I'm not the worst either and my self-esteem concerning my work is at a humbling level but i want to do this at some point.


----------



## Ahnik (May 31, 2018)

Not trying to pick a fight here, but I don't think it's a healthy attitude to blame other people for not liking your art, not leaving detailed feedback, or preferring high-quality art.

No one is obligated to like what you create, _even if it's good_. People will naturally tend to prefer high-quality in _anything_, including art. And not everyone has the time, inclination, or ability to leave detailed feedback. Sometimes people hesitate to give serious criticism because they're not sure if the artist will welcome it.

At the end of the day, you either care about appealing to other people or you don't. If you want to appeal to others or have a career in art, then fitting your art to the audience is part of the job description. If you're just in it for the fun, then you can draw whatever you like, but need to acknowledge that your only guaranteed fan is going to be yourself.

LuxerHusku, Steelite, and KeesNailo, if you guys want to exchange feedback or critique, feel free to get in touch with me. I'm no professional, but I can be objective and honest. There are plenty of sites online for getting serious artistic feedback as well. And asking friends and family is always an option, as long as you're confident they'll be honest with you.


----------



## Steelite (May 31, 2018)

Ahnik said:


> LuxerHusku, Steelite, and KeesNailo, if you guys want to exchange feedback or critique, feel free to get in touch with me.


I have this thread where I put works on my sona. Care to give it a look ?
forums.furaffinity.net: Raptor-roo back in action... sort of.


----------



## fralea (May 31, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> Ugh. People are so shallow and picky-choosy these days. They only care about art that's high tier; anything below that doesn't matter to them. It's a popularity contest where we resort to changing ourselves to fit in with society.



This will probably come across as offensive, but why _should _anyone care about art that isn't high tier? (excepting the artist's parent/guardian perhaps)

If a stranger served you a hamburger that they slaved for hours making, but it didn't taste good, you probably wouldn't choke it down anyway. You'd go get a better hamburger. (especially if you didn't pay for it)

There are certainly people out there that try to help and encourage artists who are still learning, but I don't think anyone should feel entitled to that. Plus there are people who value certain content over others regardless of skill-level, but then they still aren't obligated to like lower quality work of topics that don't interest them.


----------



## Kopatropa (May 31, 2018)

fralea said:


> This will probably come across as offensive, but why _should _anyone care about art that isn't high tier? (excepting the artist's parent/guardian perhaps)
> 
> If a stranger served you a hamburger that they slaved for hours making, but it didn't taste good, you probably wouldn't choke it down anyway. You'd go get a better hamburger. (especially if you didn't pay for it)
> 
> There are certainly people out there that try to help and encourage artists who are still learning, but I don't think anyone should feel entitled to that. Plus there are people who value certain content over others regardless of skill-level, but then they still aren't obligated to like lower quality work of topics that don't interest them.


Is this where the popularity contest comes into play?


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 1, 2018)

I'd be more upset that people not saying "You suck" aren't giving me attention.  How can I improve if people are too nice and constantly saying "Wow!", "Nice job!", and "I love it!"?
Nonconstructive criticisms are a killer for me.


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 1, 2018)

Lea.Tigris said:


> The way I see it if you're drawing just for attention and gratification then you're doing it for the wrong reasons. Draw because you want to regardless of what people do/don't say.



You seem to misunderstand how the pornography industry works.  You go where the money is.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 1, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> You seem to misunderstand how the pornography industry works.  You go where the money is.



I don't draw pornography so I wouldn't know.


----------



## fralea (Jun 1, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> I'd be more upset that people not saying "You suck" aren't giving me attention.  How can I improve if people are too nice and constantly saying "Wow!", "Nice job!", and "I love it!"?
> Nonconstructive criticisms are a killer for me.



Do you outright tell people you want critique? Many people go by the unspoken rule that unless someone specifically asks they won't say anything bad ("if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all"). Unfortunately if your work isn't as good (I have no idea, haven't seen your work) you'll likely get less views because not as many people will be clicking on the thumbnail. Seeking out a forum or group chat focused around critiques is good in that situation. Or just asking artist friends if you have some.



Kopatropa said:


> Is this where the popularity contest comes into play?



If you are asking if people who have high quality work will get more likes/favs, the answer is all else equal, yes. Because more people will like it if its good. Of course, this isn't always apparent since artistic taste comes into play as well as content/personality/entertainment value/advertising skill.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 1, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> I'd be more upset that people not saying "You suck" aren't giving me attention.  How can I improve if people are too nice and constantly saying "Wow!", "Nice job!", and "I love it!"?
> Nonconstructive criticisms are a killer for me.


I dunno, short praise is always welcome to me. That's how low my self esteem is.


----------



## KeesNailo (Jun 2, 2018)

This isn't a battle of what people should or shouldn't do for the sake of someone else's self esteem. All I'm pointing out is that any artist in a box won't progress any further than what they teach themselves. 

Nurturing any talent will always improve the talent over years of practice. Toddlers have their parents, students have their teachers, adults have their peers. Why do we have programs to teach how to make music, art and films? How can anyone get better than how they started if theres no feedback or nurturing?

Yes, no one is obligated to give constructive crits on any created piece but neither are we free to turn a blind eye. It's not a matter of taking personal responsibility for someone's growth, but about simple gesturing their efforts towards a greater result. If someone doesnt want to do that, they dont have to and it's not something to get offended at. Someone will always eventually help the person. 

From my own personal experience, if I had never been given the feedback, nurturing and crits from a young age, I would not have had the thought to continue to be an artist. If there's no shown interest in something from some outside force for an older individual, and especially for a 5 or 6 year old, then more than likely the person would stop unless they truly do not care for feedback and the lack thereof will not hinder or bother them.

But we are not talking about those stronger people here. We're talking about the ones who are growing and need feedback more than ever. Ask any film studio that animates their movies by hand or 3D, do they think the feedback meant a difference to them when they were making the movie and showing it?

It makes a difference. Not just visually in the result, but also to the person that created it. Don't take this message with a sour note. I comment, retweet, reblog,  share and support any developing artist that needs the reaction and advice and I'm nice about it and constructive in a way that doesn't make them regret or embarrassed for making the piece. Im not a saint and I'm not any better than anyone else, no one else has to do what I do. I choose to do it when I can because I know what it did for me and it's a powerful feeling when you know you helped someone advance a little in their passion. I have a natural tendency to teach and I would LOVE to be an art teacher some day.

I'm old enough to not push into what I need for too long, I let it go. I want the feedback but I'm not going to tantrum for it. That doesn't mean it doesn't chip away and leave doubt sometimes and if it can make a 30 year old feel that way, imagine how it can make a 10 year old feel. 

I hope the core message of this thread does not instill a message of, "You looked at it so you must comment" or "their art sucks but pretent you like it". That's not at all what OP implied I'm sure.


@Ahnik Thank You! I will hit you up when I get a chance. I'm waiting on a new tablet and I just got my first vehicle so I'm just all over the place right now. I'll message you shortly!


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 8, 2018)

fralea said:


> Do you outright tell people you want critique? Many people go by the unspoken rule that unless someone specifically asks they won't say anything bad ("if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all")



I do ask for critique in everything that I post.  Sometimes I get it and it's a huge boost (arms too long, proportions off, perspective doesn't make sense).  I'm an amateur artist at best and my strong suit is traditional still life, not digital cartoons.  I accept the harshest critiques unless it's obvious they're just being an ass about it.  I realize most people don't want to offend and it's hard to give a critique if you don't know what to look for, but even someone who's not an artist can still spot if something is obviously wrong.  I like blunt criticism and I have a professional artist friend who sometimes redlines my line art for me to fix and gives advice.  Cool dude.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 8, 2018)

KeesNailo said:


> I hope the core message of this thread does not instill a message of, "You looked at it so you must comment" or "their art sucks but pretent you like it". That's not at all what OP implied I'm sure.



Not at all. I'm just envious of some artists.


----------



## fralea (Jun 8, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> I do ask for critique in everything that I post.  Sometimes I get it and it's a huge boost (arms too long, proportions off, perspective doesn't make sense).  I'm an amateur artist at best and my strong suit is traditional still life, not digital cartoons.  I accept the harshest critiques unless it's obvious they're just being an ass about it.  I realize most people don't want to offend and it's hard to give a critique if you don't know what to look for, but even someone who's not an artist can still spot if something is obviously wrong.  I like blunt criticism and I have a professional artist friend who sometimes redlines my line art for me to fix and gives advice.  Cool dude.



I like doing crits if you ever wanna hmu I can see what I can do if I have time ^^
I'm glad you have a friend who is willing to help out though, that's awesome.


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 8, 2018)

fralea said:


> I like doing crits if you ever wanna hmu=



Thanks for the heads-up.  Will send a preemptive message.


----------



## malibu (Jun 8, 2018)

I draw for myself, and I actually have a lot of artwork that I've never posted online and most likely never will. I have a ton of work that's sitting on my desk and a handful collecting dust on my hard drive, but I honestly don't think people would enjoy seeing them so I keep them to myself. If I suddenly got zero interest in the artwork that I do post online, I might stop uploading, but I will never stop drawing.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 8, 2018)

It's amazing how so many of you don't feel like shit over a lack of attention while I feel a lack of attention says something about an artist.


----------



## fralea (Jun 8, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> It's amazing how so many of you don't feel like shit over a lack of attention while I feel a lack of attention says something about an artist.


Maybe that says something about you?


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 9, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> It's amazing how so many of you don't feel like shit over a lack of attention while I feel a lack of attention says something about an artist.



Well I don't draw for attention.  I draw for self-improvement and for fun.  If you want attention, exposure is everything.  Draw a lot, and I mean A LOT, to get your name out there.  Doing free requests will help as well as give you ideas and practice on many different aspects of drawing.  And of course the higher quality your drawings are, the more attention you'll receive as well. I would imagine that most artists reserve their best work for commission, but having some high quality work in your portfolio could encourage people to consider you for commission.  All the people who care about attention would be over in the Exhange and Sales boards.


----------



## Ahnik (Jun 9, 2018)

jffry890 said:


> Doing free requests will help as well as give you ideas and practice on many different aspects of drawing.



This is only sometimes true. Requests won't give any more exposure than just drawing normally if you always respond to requests by the same people, for example. They also won't necessarily help you practice different things if the requests are all for the same type of content you're already drawing. Lastly, doing free requests is a downright bad idea if you're also doing commissions or planning to do them in the near future. The old adage that you're only worth as much as you cost is true; if you're regularly giving people art for free, people will assume your art isn't worth much.

If you're short of ideas, it's best to look around art sites rather than take requests. e621 is great for exploring; its tagging and searching features are the best of any site I've encountered.

In short, be _very_ selective about requests and art that you give away for free. Rather than giving away a lot of art, it can be much better to make two or three very good pieces and gift them to other people in the community who have large numbers of followers. Make sure to ask first, though, as not all people are comfortable receiving random gifts, and they may not want to share them on their page.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 10, 2018)

Ahnik said:


> This is only sometimes true. Requests won't give any more exposure than just drawing normally if you always respond to requests by the same people, for example. They also won't necessarily help you practice different things if the requests are all for the same type of content you're already drawing. Lastly, doing free requests is a downright bad idea if you're also doing commissions or planning to do them in the near future. The old adage that you're only worth as much as you cost is true; if you're regularly giving people art for free, people will assume your art isn't worth much.


No wonder I got a client from DA and FA but not Twitter. I've been handing out requests on Twitter left and right, hoping to garner more attention and potential clients, but nothing yet.


----------



## fralea (Jun 10, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> No wonder I got a client from DA and FA but not Twitter. I've been handing out requests on Twitter left and right, hoping to garner more attention and potential clients, but nothing yet.



If you want to be doing requests and commissions at the same time you should put serious limits on the requests. Only certain themes, limited amount, limited timeframe of availability, limited to no input from the requestee, and/or things that you aren't already selling. You should probably do that even if you are doing requests in between taking commissions. Also, if you want to sell commissions via twitter you need to make your prices easily accessible either by pinning the tweet or linking it in your sidebar. I would also suggest separating your personal tweets onto their own account instead of having them mixed in with your other stuff to create a more professional atmosphere. But someone else could probably give you better advice for twitter, as I don't actually use it.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jun 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Your stuff is really great. I always mentally refer to that style as Bojack Horseman style, myself; not knowing what to call it. (Just sticking a feral animal head on a humanoid torso.)
> 
> I can't imagine you're _done_ done. Someone with your skill just needs to find a way to enjoy it differently after a break. That's what happened to me. Maybe be more self indulgent and start seeking out projects that you know no one whats to see so it stopped you from attempting them before?
> 
> I'll stop shooting advice bullets at you now lol. Hope you feel better about things. Recognition often doesn't end up where it belongs.



I actually had to re-read your sentence because I thought you wrote it as 'Bojack Horseman _art_ style' and I was trying to figure out where in the world my art style resembled it... And then I realized what you actually meant was the way I drew (well.. attempted...) my furs, haha. Honestly, I think I was a little more influenced by the Japanese (well, originally from China) concept of those 'beastman' here really. But, thank for the compliment on my art. Even though what I do better at are just rough sketches...

Well... still not feeling better about myself and my art really... I was actually considering just deleting my FA gallery as well as Twitter and Tumblr and and other art sites I set up, and just draw without posting online anymore because it just feels too stressful and depressing for me now... 



pandasayori said:


> I agree with this point! Passion projects and drawing the things you absolutely love to draw help out with motivation. Favorite types of characters, favorite color schemes, animals, building types, etc. Finding what you like (and not what others like) just might help re-spark creativity.



I don't know... What I was drawing was what I liked (OCs and sexy male kemonomimis) and self-indulgent to the point I DID put a lot of energy into them... Only to post those completed works up online and have my motivation and drive for art crushed when I didn't get much reblogs and likes and such at all... Which was actually the reason I didn't reply here for a long time due to finally getting a really, bad mental breakdown in thinking I had no talents in anything, especially in art, that I almost attempted to end my life from it... 
Now... just the thought for drawing anything I like makes me feel guilty, depressed and scared as hell...

In a way... I guess I didn't stop drawing but... I pretty much lost a lot of interest in posting art online really.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> but nothing yet.


Artistic Virginity. :V
I might take the bait.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 11, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Well... still not feeling better about myself and my art really... I was actually considering just deleting my FA gallery as well as Twitter and Tumblr and and other art sites I set up, and just draw without posting online anymore because it just feels too stressful and depressing for me now...
> 
> I don't know... What I was drawing was what I liked (OCs and sexy male kemonomimis) and self-indulgent to the point I DID put a lot of energy into them... Only to post those completed works up online and have my motivation and drive for art crushed when I didn't get much reblogs and likes and such at all... Which was actually the reason I didn't reply here for a long time due to finally getting a really, bad mental breakdown in thinking I had no talents in anything, especially in art, that I almost attempted to end my life from it...
> Now... just the thought for drawing anything I like makes me feel guilty, depressed and scared as hell...
> ...



It sounds like you could use a clean slate. I did it recently and it's done nothing for me but renew my insterests and enthusiasm.

A lot of people don't understand why/how someone could take all of their hard work down but that's probably because they don't understand how you're feeling. In the end it's your profile page displaying what you want publicly visible. You get the final say on what your page looks like, and if you're headed in a new direction someone doesn't like, that person can get off the bus. There will always be more passengers.

Unfortunately this advice only works if that situation is personally viable to you to put yourself in. It doesn't solve lack of recognition or validation, which is the root of your problem. It will however remove reminders of _failures_, if failure is a demotivator for you. It is for me.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 11, 2018)

fralea said:


> If you want to be doing requests and commissions at the same time you should put serious limits on the requests. Only certain themes, limited amount, limited timeframe of availability, limited to no input from the requestee, and/or things that you aren't already selling. You should probably do that even if you are doing requests in between taking commissions. Also, if you want to sell commissions via twitter you need to make your prices easily accessible either by pinning the tweet or linking it in your sidebar. I would also suggest separating your personal tweets onto their own account instead of having them mixed in with your other stuff to create a more professional atmosphere. But someone else could probably give you better advice for twitter, as I don't actually use it.


I closed my requests. And I have my sheet pinned. Now what?


----------



## fralea (Jun 11, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I closed my requests. And I have my sheet pinned. Now what?


Whatever you want?


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 17, 2018)

So like, does fitting our art with the audience mean drawing only the most trending stuff, regardless of our own opinion of it? I don't find it satisfying if I don't like what I'm drawing.


----------



## fralea (Jun 18, 2018)

Its not a have your cake and eat it too situation. You either don't take the boost in popularity and draw anything you want, or take it and draw what is trending. You can always go with the middle road and pick and choose which trending things you wish to draw, but then you take less of a boost. I can't draw fast enough to be at the head of the pack in that sort of thing anyway, so I don't spend much time thinking about it.

If you are drawing for yourself it doesn't matter if your work gets popular or not. If you are drawing for others, then your own satisfaction isn't technically relevant. That's a simplification, there tends to be a balance to these things... there isn't just one audience to cater to out there.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 18, 2018)

I can't draw but I am a photographer hobbyist and I still take photos and post them online, despite getting very few likes. It is sometimes discouraging to see zero likes, or my follower base on platforms like instagram dropping down significantly, but I won't stop doing it.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jun 18, 2018)

fralea said:


> Its not a have your cake and eat it too situation. You either don't take the boost in popularity and draw anything you want, or take it and draw what is trending. You can always go with the middle road and pick and choose which trending things you wish to draw, but then you take less of a boost. I can't draw fast enough to be at the head of the pack in that sort of thing anyway, so I don't spend much time thinking about it.
> 
> If you are drawing for yourself it doesn't matter if your work gets popular or not. If you are drawing for others, then your own satisfaction isn't technically relevant. That's a simplification, there tends to be a balance to these things... there isn't just one audience to cater to out there.



I draw for both. I just can't shake the feeling that the number of likes is proportionate to your worth. Artist who get tons are high on the scale; those who don't are not necessarily bad, but they're ignored and worthless for whatever reason.

I'm not trying to blame anyone, it just feels very unfair sometimes.


----------



## dustyfret (Jun 18, 2018)

Some of my favourite artists have very few likes and faves. I seek them out all the more.


----------



## fralea (Jun 18, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I just can't shake the feeling that the number of likes is proportionate to your worth.



I'm not a therapist, sorry.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

@Kopatropa
The world is a funny place. The masses really are just that; masses of people that generally all try to look, talk, and act the same. They might be split into different cliques who enjoy different things, but get enough people together and a herd mentality is inevitable.

You're having trouble finding the balance between creating something for a single person, and also trying to make it appeal to what the mass of people you're targeting are after. They often aren't the same thing and you'll have to accept it.

There's a ton of e extremely talented artists better than you or I who get looked past in exactly the same way. It's just the way things are if you aren't willing to compromise artistically. You just have to commit to something and hope it works out.

Even when you cater to the masses you'll have skilled competition which you will fall short of in the realm of artistic desirability. No matter what you do this will always be an issue, so don't stress. I'd go with your gut and forget about advice from others past this point. It honestly sounds like you have a perfect grasp of the situation but are just indecisive due to being dissapointed by prior experiences. I know it hurts to feel invalidated as an artist by lacking views or comments or favorites etc, but by now you ought to know better than to ask others to tell you what you've already figured out.

It's possible I'm being presumptuous. I really don't mean to if that's the case. I think you'll be fine man. You're a great artist I guarantee a lot of people wish they had the skill of. Just keep doing your thing.

:3


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 5, 2018)

Ahnik said:


> If you want to appeal to others or have a career in art, then fitting your art to the audience is part of the job description. If you're just in it for the fun, then you can draw whatever you like, but need to acknowledge that your only guaranteed fan is going to be yourself.


So I can't do both?

My happiness and enjoyment are my top priority, and drawing in general fulfills those needs. At the same time, I wanna leave a good mark in the art community (on Twitter, at least), but not through a career.


----------



## Ahnik (Jul 6, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> So I can't do both?



You can certainly do both! What I was getting at is that you can only _prioritize _one, unless your personal tastes happen to align perfectly with the community average.
When it comes to deciding whether to draw something that will get more faves but you'll enjoy less or something that will get fewer faves but you'll enjoy more, you'll have to decide which you value more.

The same kind of decision applies to deciding whether you want to keep drawing at a level of quality that you're happy with, or trying to improve your skill to gather more attention (or just improving for the sake of improving).

Any one of these choices is valid, but odds are you just can't have it all.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 6, 2018)

Ahnik said:


> You can certainly do both! What I was getting at is that you can only _prioritize _one, unless your personal tastes happen to align perfectly with the community average.
> When it comes to deciding whether to draw something that will get more faves but you'll enjoy less or something that will get fewer faves but you'll enjoy more, you'll have to decide which you value more.
> 
> The same kind of decision applies to deciding whether you want to keep drawing at a level of quality that you're happy with, or trying to improve your skill to gather more attention (or just improving for the sake of improving).
> ...


I've decided that I'll mainly draw what I like for the sake of my enjoyment. As for improvement, I'll certainly improve what I feel needs improvement, but other than that, I'm content with my current level for now.

My need for attention has resulted in being less than happy or even okay, so I needed to change that.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 6, 2018)

:3

That's super-good news! One thing I've found is that when people become popular, they usually explode over a single piece.

You have all the time in the world to make creative choices when you choose for yourself. Occasionally freeing yourself from the influence of other people's expectations affords you a little bit of brutally explicit self reflection you just don't get when you're making things for other people.


----------



## Kogenta3 (Jul 7, 2018)

I think I would still draw just less because I am not really motivated then. Also you still can get people appreciate your art in the real world, the internet isn't everything (yet).


----------



## Sylwings (Jul 8, 2018)

I do not upload drawings to FA DA in the future if there is no reason.
It affects my desire to draw. It's for me to think I'm trying on something I'm only bad at.

I'm still drawing, but it's just my thing. commissioner I buy will not be on my profiles either.

If people want to know my taste in dragon art, they can see in my favorites.

I've also thought of closing my gallery profiles but I use them sometimes
to link to when I write about drawing on a forum or something so they are proactive
having.

I'm irrational Yes.


----------



## Armageddon (Jul 8, 2018)

It is discouraging to put hours into a piece and be super proud of yourself and have it get no likes or comments. Even worse when it slips by without any views, or very few. It does kind of feel like you're just throwing your passion into the void.

I'd be lying if I said it hasn't made me stop drawing multiple times, knowing that nobody is going to see what I do anyway. BUT, I _have_ always regretted the times I've stopped. I could have been so much better than I am now skill-wise if I hadn't let it get to me, and then maybe I _would _have the big audience that made my work feel appreciated. Not to mention the fact that whenever I stop drawing for a while, I lose whatever fanbase I have built up to the inactivity and start from essentially the bottom again. Letting it get to you really doesn't hurt anyone but yourself, even if it sucks.

I guess my advice would be to find some kind of smaller art community/discord/etc where you can make friends who will see and comment on your art, if it helps to get you through it.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 8, 2018)

Lol, I'm never guaranteed likes or faves. 
I'm drawing for my own gratification most times. Also for story rps and things like that.

If I want guaranteed likes or faves, then I'll do a trade where people will actually appreciate it.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 8, 2018)

When I start drawing, I don't stop and think "If no one likes this should I even finish?" because I draw for myself, but that really only applies to personal art. If you're doing commission work, you have to be able to cater to what clients want, to a degree. You dont have to sacrifice everything to be an art slave to whoever will pay you, but you also won't always be drawing your favorite stuff. That is what personal art is for!


----------



## Sylwings (Jul 9, 2018)

Armageddon said:


> It is discouraging to put hours into a piece and be super proud of yourself and have it get no likes or comments. Even worse when it slips by without any views, or very few. It does kind of feel like you're just throwing your passion into the void.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said it hasn't made me stop drawing multiple times, knowing that nobody is going to see what I do anyway. BUT, I _have_ always regretted the times I've stopped. I could have been so much better than I am now skill-wise if I hadn't let it get to me, and then maybe I _would _have the big audience that made my work feel appreciated. Not to mention the fact that whenever I stop drawing for a while, I lose whatever fanbase I have built up to the inactivity and start from essentially the bottom again. Letting it get to you really doesn't hurt anyone but yourself, even if it sucks.
> 
> I guess my advice would be to find some kind of smaller art community/discord/etc where you can make friends who will see and comment on your art, if it helps to get you through it.



I'm not sure the post is for me.but if it is.Do you know some groups or something, I do not know where to find it?.


----------



## Armageddon (Jul 9, 2018)

Sylwings said:


> I'm not sure the post is for me.but if it is.Do you know some groups or something, I do not know where to find it?.



Oh, wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just the general consensus of people saying it bothers them too. But I'll DM you with some discords I know of


----------



## zombiebatpanda (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes because I dont get likes and faves on my art or hardly any views or watches . I just like expressing myself


----------



## Lawkbutt (Jul 10, 2018)

I would, but I wouldn't bother posting it online.


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm already doing that! 

But in all seriousness, I'd keep drawing and post it anyway just so I can find my work easily again.


----------

